# Word for the day  galumph



## Josiah (May 19, 2015)

galumph
[guh-luhmf] 


verb (used without object)
1. to move along heavily and clumsily.

Etymology: Back-formation from galumphing in Lewis Carroll's 1872 nonsense poem Jabberwocky, where the meaning was different.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2015)

A favourite poem of my childhood,



> One, two!  One, two!  And through and through
> The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
> He left it dead, and with its head
> He went *galumphing* back.



Full poem here: http://www.jabberwocky.com/carroll/jabber/jabberwocky.html


----------



## Josiah (May 19, 2015)

Yes, me too. I memorized it as a child
.


----------



## oakapple (May 19, 2015)

Me too!I especially like the bit  about galumphing, and also the burbled bit.


----------



## Ina (May 19, 2015)

I've never heard that poem, but I believe I'm galumphing more and more each day.  :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2015)

Jabberwocky...One of the first poems I ever learned off by heart as a child  ..


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2015)

I still remember it. 
My girlfriend and I used to have Jabberwocky races to see who could recite it fastest. 
We were both ten years old.


----------

